# Detensioned Bandsaw Blade



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Once I started my bandsaw without retensioning the blade, and though I didn't hurt myself it was pretty spectacular!
Now whenever I detension the blade, I leave the top wheel cover open to remind me to tighten it back up before I plug it in and hit the button. The visual indicator has saved me a fair bit of grief.
Be safe everyone!


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a rubber ball tied to a string that I use to signal that tensioning is needed.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I just poke the blade sideways between the guides with my finger. 
It depends on the saw and blade type but usually there is some
sort of thunk if the blade is not under tension.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow that brings up a great question. I use my bandsaw two or three times a week and never detension it in between uses. Should I be?
Don


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Like Don, I don't detension the blade either. Probably don't think about it cause I use it quite a bit when in the shop. Wouldn't be a bad practice to get into.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I did that once. Scared the crap out of me! I made a cardboard flap that hangs over the on/off switch that says; "tension blade". Flap must be lifted to access the on button. I spend a lot of $ on my blades and the Timberwolf guys say detensioning them will add longevity so I always detension mine.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I installed a Carter quick release tension lever on my saw, and as a side benefit, it sits parallel to the saw table when detensioned. Makes it hard not to notice the tension is off.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Made a note card that says "loose blade", and unplug the saw so I don't start up.
Bill


----------

